# This is the kinda crap being pushed.



## Locked (Jun 21, 2017)

Mysterious illness tied to marijuana use on the rise in states with legal weed. 



http://www.kktv.com/content/news/My...rise-in-states-with-legal-weed-408565045.html


----------



## Budlight (Jun 21, 2017)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  what  is wrong with people


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2017)

Don't ya love an "illness" that is made well with a bath?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

Actually, hyperemesis  is real. However, it doesn't appear that it's the actual cannabis causing the problem but, rather the pesticides used by commercial growers.

I have always considered Skunk Pharm as a cannabis advocate. Here is their call on the subject...

https://skunkpharmresearch.com/cannabis-hyperemesis/


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

Thank you Hackerman, another reason to grow organically.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

They test for pesticides in Oregon.  I am sure the other legal states have some kind of similar testing requirements.  I agree Rosebud, I love being organic.  I read a book a while back about illegal environmental dumping in Idaho and how hard it is for the EPA to get convictions.  A big part of the story was companies trying to deal with hazardous mining waste.  I was appalled how often it was okay to make it into fertilizer!


----------



## umbra (Jun 22, 2017)

Being from NJ, companies routinely create toxic waste sites. If you look at the EPA's top environmental hit list 50% are in NJ. I worked for a platinum manufacturer that has a closed plant in NJ. They can not sell the property until they removed the toxins the leached into the soil. 1 of the things they used to refine platinum is cyanide. The ground is so full of cyanide that they would have to remove 10 ft of soil from the top of a 12 acre plant site. They will never sell the property.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

Umbra, I worked for a company in a similar situation. We prefinished metal and used chromates for cleaning and etching. For years they just dumped it back in the 'sludge pond'. LOL

When the EPA started getting on everyone, they found themselves in the same situation.... cheaper to keep her. LOL

They had a small staff that did nothing but negotiate with the EPA. LMAO Even at that, it was still cheaper than a cleanup. I can remember an angry, nearby resident bringing her 'green' well water in and throwing it on the president of the company. LMAO


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> They test for pesticides in Oregon.  I am sure the other legal states have some kind of similar testing requirements.



Hey HG, don't kid yourself. Pot is big money now and we'll see all the lies and deception in pot that we have seen in food over our lifetime. No commercial grower wants to loose a crop to bugs. OK, they test. But, what is allowed that will still pass the test?

I have not really looked into and understood every one of the pesticides on this list but.... other than garlic, I've never heard of any of them. LMAO Well, OK, maybe a few of them. I have heard of pepper. I saw Yellow Submarine.

But, not many of them sound like anything I would want to ingest in any way, shape or form. I'm sure it's probably just my lack of knowledge in most cases but, like I said, I sure don't like the way they sound. LOL

Trichoderma virens strain G-41. Probably harmless but it sounds sci-fi. LMAO

I did see neem oil as an acceptable pesticide.

This is the list of approved pesticides in my state. I'm sure other states are similar. 

http://medicalmarijuana.ohio.gov/Do...d Pesticides/MMCP Approved Pesticide List.pdf

I'll bet smoking a bunch of pot with all the stuff on that list on it would give you all kinds of 'mysterious illnesses'. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

Hackerman, thank you for that list.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's the list for Oregon...

http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/shared/Do...PesticidesPARC/GuidelistPesticideCannabis.pdf

You're list is pretty nice because it shows brand names. At least I might actually recognize some of those words. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

Here's a good example of what I mean. Everyone is all snuggly and comfortable because they 'test' our cannabis. Check out the alert at the end of the Oregon list of approved pesticides..... Looks like the peeps in Oregon have been smoking pot with 'high levels'.....

_Guidelist for Pesticides and Cannabis
Always read and follow the label directions!
Updated May 25, 2017
37 of 37
Alert regarding the use of pyrethrins and/or piperonyl butoxide
Recent laboratory results show high levels of the active ingredients pyrethrins and/or piperonyl butoxide in some cannabis samples.                                                     
Both pyrethrins and piperonyl butoxide currently are on ODA's "Guidelist for Pesticides and Cannabis." 
ODA is investigating why some samples indicate levels of one or both of these pesticides, which far exceed the Oregon Health Authority (OHA) Action Levels, and yet others do not. 
To retain the listing of these two pesticides on the Guidelist, ODA, OHA, and Oregon Liquor Control Commission (OLCC) need to learn more about what influences pesticide residue 
levels on cannabis. If you used pyrethrins and/or piperonyl butoxide, and your cannabis tested below OHA&#8217;s Action level, please contact ODA at (503) 986-4553. _

Why am I always the one to point out the bad news. LMAO Please don't kill the messenger.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks Hackerman.  Glad I'm growing my own.  I do buy concentrates and vape liquids though.


----------

